# How long?



## azcharlie (Feb 20, 2015)

How long should I wait after I smoke my bacon before I slice and vac. pack?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 20, 2015)

azcharlie said:


> How long should I wait after I smoke my bacon before I slice and vac. pack?


Most will give it 24-48 hours uncovered in the fridge. It's really up to you though.


----------

